# AIDS Cure



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

this is the second method i have seen which someone was cured.
amazing!

http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2011/05/16/apparent-immunity-gene-cures-bay-area-man-of-aids/

this is now the 2nd person to be CURED of HIV.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Very interesting!


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Ohh boy, the Pharmacology world is going to put up a fight on this one.. They are going to lose BILLIONS of dollars.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

screw all these companies trying to make money it makes me sickkkkk.....people healing is a gods miracle and im all for it...........whatever these scientist and doctors are doing making things happen is awesome.....i have never known anyone who had aids and greatful for it but healing is awesome out to get money ummm screw em


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Does magic J. Still have it? I think aids was a purge for immorality....sin_equals sickness.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ He was one of the one's who got it but never got sick. HIV doesnt = AIDS in all cases from what I understand. And AID's arent all caused by HIV.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

HIV is the virus that causes AIDS. 
you can have HIV and not show any symptoms of AIDS.


----------

